# When feeding raw..Avoid Honey bees.



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Before eating a bee








After eating the bee..taken at the vet.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Allergic reactions are always scary. 
I just about lost my damn mind over this one:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww that looks terrible..poor thing!! was that a bee too??


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I wish I had had the mind to take a picture of Brody when he had his reaction to his shot last year!! He looked JUST like Annie!!!!  

SOOOOOOO scary!!! Jesse ran out and got him meds, while I held him promising him that he would never have another shot again!!!:frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Slayer Girl said:


> Aww that looks terrible..poor thing!! was that a bee too??


I am not sure. I think a spider bite or bee sting. Came home from dinner, and she was in her crate like that. Her vulva was also 3x normal size, and bright red. 
Luckily some benedryl and temaril that was in the cabinet got her back to normal!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no!! Give Slayer a hug for me!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG! Linsey, what was it?


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Slayer is such a Beauty-makes me . . . . NO,NO,NO,NO! I'm too old and tired!!!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

She is pretty...but not too bright. One second there is a bee crawling on the pave..next minute she is pawing her mouth and whining. I was laughing so hard but thought in case i should have her looked at.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

argh, those are so bad.... 
Titan had one... and half of his face was twice the size of the other and his eye was all swollen shut!! :lol:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper has been stun.... 5 or so times this summer from hornets nesting in the ground. On her snout and legs mainly. Never took her to the vet over it though, just pulled the stinger out and gave her some ice if there was a bit of swelling (there only was when she got nailed on her snout).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We were at a motel once and there was a great field behind it so we went out there several times - my dog's face suddently swelled hugely up, and the ER vet had no idea what it was.

Before we left, we saw on the OTHER side of the field (not the motel side) big warning signs to not go on tha field, it was a chemical hazardous area.

THanks somuch, motel people. If my dog gets cancer in the next couple of years i am going to know what caused it.

I am glad Slayer is better - you like to think they learn a lesson and won't eat a bee again!


----------

